

Hook: oh-my-zsh style community plugins and management for the fish shell - hbrundage
https://github.com/hornairs/hook

======
nightwolf
Great idea and it's working fine!

However, there seems to be a minor error in README.md: it points to
~/config/fish/, whereas the default fish config dir is ~/.config/fish/ (the
dot is missing from ~/.config).

